# Come See SSJ3Mewtwo Suffer 12/09/2016 8pm EST



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 8, 2016)

Not an exagerated title, I promise.  Ticked off at me about something?  Like seeing others get very red in the face?  Or just curious? Here's your chance to see me go through some agony.

A couple days ago I got ahold of one of these:  Paqui® - Carolina Reaper Madness Chip

I also have a Twitch channel:  www.twitch.tv/SSJ3Mewtwo

And a game I've got a soft spot in my heart for is Alien: Isolation, with the most frustrating troll of an unkillable enemy ever created, the Drone.







I figure....lets combine all 3!

I'll be streaming on twitch 12/09/2016 at 8pm EST.

-First 10 minutes will be just regular gameplay and chatting with the chat, the level will be one of the more frustrating ones, but I haven't settled on it yet.

-Then I eat half of the Reaper chip, and continue to play no matter how much it sucks to be alive after taking a bite out of the thing.

-If I beat the level, cool, I'll still finish the other half of the chip on camera.

-If I'm still stuck in the level, the other half gets eaten, and I press on no matter what.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 8, 2016)

*Sees suffering*
*Rushes to thread*
*Clicks links*
*Sees nothing*
*Realizes that he has to wait until tomorrow*
;-;


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 8, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> *Sees suffering*
> *Rushes to thread*
> *Clicks links*
> *Sees nothing*
> ...



Well, I did include the date and time.

But, that just means it can build anticipation  

Do feel free to tag it with a follow though, then you'll get a notification .


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2016)

So this classes as sticking it to the mod?

I _like _it!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 8, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> So this classes as sticking it to the mod?
> 
> I _like _it!



Technically I'm sticking it to myself.

But that'll likely only be a minor technicality.  The effect will still be quite painful.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 9, 2016)

Just popping up a reminder for this!  Everything looks to be on schedule.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 10, 2016)

not my type of game, but I wish you the best of luck and pray you'll survive... but if you die constantly, I'mma report your ass for feeding the enemy lololol #LeagueOfLegendNeverGetsOld


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 10, 2016)

The stream, I'm happy to say, did not kill me.

I ported the twitch video over to my youtube.






Gameplay is as normal for the first chunk.  The first bite of the chip is at 25m30s.  Second bite is at 1h7m.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 10, 2016)

Sadly the chat wasn't all that active.  I had around ten viewers at one point, but only one person was typing.  Woulda been nice to see more commentary from people.


----------

